# Central NY Retriever Club Spring 2015 FT



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Welcome to our Judges and Competitors to the Central New York Retriever Club Spring 2015 Field Trial being held at Three Rivers Wildlife Management Area in Baldwinsville, NY this weekend (5/22-24/2015). It's going to be a beautiful weekend in NY...perfect for a Field Trial.

The Open begins at 8:00 AM and Derby at 9:00 AM on Friday. On Saturday, the Amateur will kick off at 8:00 AM and the Qualifying will begin at 9:00 AM or after the completion of the Derby. Keep an eye here for callbacks and results as they become available. Also check out our Facebook Group page for pictures, https://www.facebook.com/groups/CNYRC/. 

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

DERBY CALLBACKS to 2nd series: 2,4,6,7,8,10,11


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Any news on the Open?  Thank you!

Good Luck to the Derby pups!


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

DERBY CALLBACKS to 3rd series: 2,4,6,7,8,10,11


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Open is still running their land marks.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

DERBY CALLBACKS to FINAL series: 2,6,8,10,11 (5 dogs).


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

OPEN CALLBACKS to Land Blind: (19 dogs) 1,4,5,12,13,15,16,17,18,19,20,22,23,24,25,28,37,40,46.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Good Luck, "Ten"!..in the Open


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

DERBY PLACEMENTS:
1st-6-Tinker-O: Gregg Leonard-H: Al Arthur
2nd-11-Tess-O: Elizabeth Bergen-H: Joseph Bergen
3rd-8-Dolly-O/H: Doug Cybula
4th-10-Flip-O: David Aul-H: Al Arthur
RJ-2-Drake-O/H: Bob Willow

CONGRATULATIONS ALL!!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

You did it Gregg! Your little girl finally got her chance! Congratulations!


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Becky Mills said:


> You did it Gregg! Your little girl finally got her chance! Congratulations!


Thanks Becky, Al, called me about 8:00 with the good news. He said Tinker, put on a good show!!!
I am up with the new puppy "Angus" he is a handful, wants to play with his toys and get a belly rub.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Gregg! Have a great weekend with your new pup saw him when John picked them up. How about that sit and here sit? Pretty cool. Have fun!

rita


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Congratulations Joe Bergen - 2nd in Derby


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

OPEN CALLBACKS to Water Blind: (15 dogs). 2 4 13 15 16 17 18 19 20 22 23 25 37 40 46. Dog #4 starts.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

AMATEUR CALLBACKS to 2nd series: (16 dogs) 2, 4, 5, 6, 8, 9, 11, 14, 15, 17, 18, 19, 21, 22, 23, 26. Dog number 21 starts.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

OPEN CALLBACKS to final series: (8 dogs) 1, 4, 13, 19, 20, 22, 23, 37. Dog number 37 starts.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

QUALIFYING CALLBACKS to Water Blind: (16 dogs) 2,4,5,6,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,18,19,20.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

QUALIFYING CALLBACKS to final series: (11 dogs) 2, 4, 10, 11, 12, 13, 15, 16, 18, 19, 20.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

AMATEUR CALLBACKS to final series (13 dogs) 2,5,6,11,14,15,17,18,19,21,22,23,26. Dog #5 starts.


----------



## CRNAret (Oct 3, 2012)

Congrats to Barb Radtke and Ten for their Second in the Amateur!


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

OPEN PLACEMENTS:
1st-19-Bug-O: Mitch & Margot Brown H: Al Arthur
2nd-1-Buster-O: Cam Clark H: Rick Roberts
3rd-20-Luke- O/H: Kathy Folsom
4th-13-Rascal-O: James & Geraldine Hoddy H: Al Arthur
RJ-23-Huck-O: Chip McEwen H: Al Arthur
Jams:
4-Moon-O: Kay & Clint Joyner H: Al Arthur
22-Mash-O/H: Sue Westlake

CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Congrats Gregg , Tinker, & Al!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congrats Joe Bergin on your second in derby!


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Congratulations Gregg.


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats to Bug, Browns and Al for winning the Open!! Proud Daddy regards!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

gregg, tinker, jason and al......congrats on the deby win!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Margot and Mitch, on Bugs' OPEN WIN! Hardscrabble's Seaside Shutterbug is owned by the Brown's and was handled by Al Arthur.

Another wonderful Dora offspring . . . 

rita


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

*AMATEUR PLACEMENTS:*
1st - 2 - Bullet - Geoff Buckius
2nd - 26 - Ten - Barb Radtke
3rd - 11 - Mash - Sue Westlake
4th - 23 - Itzy - Art Alexander
RJ - 22 - Tonka - Jerry Wilks
JAMS:
6 - Sweetie - Walt Gedney
14 - Rip - Cam Clark
15 - Quikk - Geoff Buckius
18 - Turq - Tim Mueller
19 - Annie - Al Moroz

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL!!!


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

*QUALIFYING PLACEMENTS:*
1st - 12 - Ranger - O: Thomas & Amy Hassett / H: Patti Roberts
2nd - 15 - Bacchus - O: Tim & Beata Fenstermacher / H: Tim Fenstermacher
3rd - 16 - Diva - O: Scott Fry / H: Patti Roberts
4th - 11 - Gunner - O/H: Ted Hosmer
RJ - 2 - Stella - O/H: Ed Brennan
JAMS:
4 - Phideaux - O: William Clinton Raspberry / H: Patti Roberts
10 - Catch - O/H: Tim Mueller
13 - Scarlet - O/H: Brenda Lokey
18 - Aimee - O/H: Rainer Fuchs
19 - Ticket - O/H: Carol Young
20 - Sally - O: Jonathan Shepherd / H: Patti Roberts

WAY TO GO DOGS AND HANDLERS!!!


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

Congrats Barb n Ten on the Amat. 2nd!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Barb and Ten!

rita


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats to Sue and Mash! And again to Barb and Ten!


----------



## Robert E (Jun 9, 2009)

Congrats to Kathy Folsom on her Open placement !


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Frank Jones said:


> Congratulations, Gregg! Have a great weekend with your new pup saw him when John picked them up. How about that sit and here sit? Pretty cool. Have fun!
> 
> rita


Thanks Rita, Tinker, finally put it all together for eight birds.

Angus, the new pup is wide open, today was day two of being on the truck with the big dogs (he is in his Kennel on the tailgate).
He was swimming yesterday, we used a white bumper to get him in the water and he retrieved it and carried it to shore, got out and brought it to me!!!
The sit and here sit is crazy cool, having big fun with him.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

congrats to Barb and Sue!!!

Thanks to labmommadeb for all the posts, you are the best!!!


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

My pleasure, Gregg Leonard. Congratulations on Tinker's win! 

Deb Wilks


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Kathy Vignos on the Open 3rd with Luke and Cam on the 2nd! Nice weekend! 

rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Gregg,

Angus is certainly starting out like a champ! Thought you'd like the "sit" "here" routine at seven weeks!!!

rita


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Congrats to Mitch and Margo and Barb and Frank and Rita for the "Bug" breeding. Looks like things worked out pretty good. Reuben x Dora...can't miss.


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

labmommadeb said:


> *QUALIFYING PLACEMENTS:*
> 1st - 12 - Ranger - O: Thomas & Amy Hassett / H: Patti Roberts
> 2nd - 15 - Bacchus - O: Tim & Beata Fenstermacher / H: Tim Fenstermacher
> 3rd - 16 - Diva - O: Scott Fry / H: Patti Roberts
> ...


Congrats to Amy & Tom with Ranger's 2nd Qual win ! 
Barb & TEN - way to GO team !!!!


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

moscowitz said:


> Congratulations Joe Bergen - 2nd in Derby


Way to go Joe!!! Congrats to you & the Missus.

Barb, Congrats to you & Ten also. He's a special dog.

M


----------

